# Metallic Smell and Taste on Steam wand



## HolyGrounds (Dec 3, 2013)

Hey All,

I just purchased a used Lapavoni Pub V2. Everything seems to work, with the exception of a really bad metallic smell and taste in our lattes. Even when just flushing the steam wand, the smell is horrid! Any ideas?!? I don't know too much about these things. Just opened a coffee house on the side of our bakery, and am completely lost on this issue. Thanks for any thoughts!


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Just a suggestion. Milk can remain in the steam wand after steaming and this can go sour if not pushed out after steaming.

Ian


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

What does the hot water from the water wand smell like ?

If it smells of burnt milk / rice pudding, then the boiler water has been contaminated by a suck-back of milk up the steam wand.


----------

